# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ CD-PLAYER AIWA NSX-340

## papkir

Εχει καποιος καμια ιδεα για το πως μπορω να ρυθμισω το παραπανω cd ;
Εκτος απο το ποντεσιομετρο της κεφαλης , υπαρχουν αλλα 3 ποντεσιομετρα
στην πλακετα του cd το 1o ρυθμιζει το tracking balance
το 2ο το focus bias και το 3ο το tracking gain

----------


## pavlakis

Εχω το 380 αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχα ρυθμιση το φοκους μπιας και το πλειερ επαιξε εναμιση χρονο ακομα.Ωστοσο ισως χρειαστει να ρυθμισεις και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## east electronics

μπορουν ΜΟΝΟ να γινουν εαν εχεις το εργοστσιακο δισκακι με τις κυματομορφες και ενα παλμογραφο .....

αν πειραξες τα τριμερρακια απλα το cd  σου δεν θα ξαναπαιξει σωστα ποτε ....μα ποτε !!!!!

sakis

----------


## lordi

που μπορούμε να βρούμε ένα τέτοιο δισκάκι?!

----------

